# Little contest.



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmm I am not sure what the subject matter will be................but I will figure it out soon. I'll post again when I come up with something for the contest. 


 I do know that the winner will get a small female P. formosa.


----------



## clam1991 (Jan 15, 2009)

does the winner pay shipping?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

clam1991 said:


> does the winner pay shipping?


Nope. Free free free.


----------



## jasen&crystal (Jan 15, 2009)

nice i'll be watching for more info


----------



## clam1991 (Jan 15, 2009)

sweet this sounds awesome already:drool:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 15, 2009)

ryan what is the contest lol!!!! i can always use another female formosa 
only problem is that there is a wind chill of -30 or something around here lol.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> ryan what is the contest lol!!!! i can always use another female formosa
> only problem is that there is a wind chill of -30 or something around here lol.


Ehh I could get it there no problem. You would have to win first. And it is not going to be easy!
I already have the contest question, I am just waiting for more people to see this thread before I post it.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 15, 2009)

I am not missing out again! Will be glued here now for the rest of the day


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> I am not missing out again! Will be glued here now for the rest of the day


I'll be sure to post the question when I know you are changing a diaper or something.;P


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm in. I'm quite sure that I wont win but I'd like to try anyway


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

Boanerges said:


> I'm in. I'm quite sure that I wont win but I'd like to try anyway


Think positive! It really won't be easy, but it will be fair! :}


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 15, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Think positive! It really won't be easy, but it will be fair! :}


LMAO - I come to you for questions in PM's all the time that I'm sure are rather easy for you to answer and now your gonna give me one -lol. Chances are slim I'll get it but I'm gonna think POSITIVE. I got my game face on Ryan


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

I will post at 12pm pacific standard time, so just under an hour.


----------



## olablane (Jan 15, 2009)

OH, Please make it something us dummies have a chance at getting right!! I have all the pokies except formosa and metallica. Really, really want to win this!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 15, 2009)

you have all the pokies?  I'm sure theres a few sp you dont own other than the formosa and metallica.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol if it was somthing us "dummies" could easily get you would then not only have to be able to figure it out you would have to be the first person to see it and then post the answer


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll be watching.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

It's not going to have anything to do with tarantulas or the hobby. It is really hard to make something fair but I think I did it this time.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 15, 2009)

Postpostpostpostpostpostpostpostpostpost  T-14 minutes


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 15, 2009)

Haha hopfully I have a chance then


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 15, 2009)

are you posting it in this thread?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> are you posting it in this thread?


Yes that is correct.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Ready? Set? Gooooooo!*

If you can guess the specific name of the body of water I was in when I was promoted to Cpl / E-4 in the military OR the name of the ship I was on at the time, then the Formosa gal is yours. I will post when someone gets a correct answer.  
You can guess more than once, but you only get once guess per hour. Good luck! If you somehow guess both in the same post (more likely to get hit by lightning lol) you will win the Formosa and a gbb sling when they are ready.


----------



## LadyPharaoh (Jan 15, 2009)

Sea of Japan


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, that's a very interesting question...

Can you tell us what year it was?


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 15, 2009)

ouch thats going to be a tuffy


----------



## skippy (Jan 15, 2009)

gotta go with the obvious: persian gulf?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Yeah, that's a very interesting question...
> 
> Can you tell us what year it was?


Hmm not the specific year but I will say it was between 2000-2004.


----------



## LadyPharaoh (Jan 15, 2009)

LadyPharaoh said:


> Sea of Japan


This was an honest guess.  I didn't know there was a Sea of Japan until I missed it on a history quiz years ago.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 15, 2009)

South china sea?


----------



## T Frank (Jan 15, 2009)

Mediterranean???


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 15, 2009)

persian gulf


----------



## RaginCajun (Jan 15, 2009)

Gulf of Mexico?...no idea for the ship name.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

Off to lunch I go! ;P


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 15, 2009)

ship is uss theodore roosevelt


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> ship is uss theodore roosevelt


Hey now rule breaker. 1 guess an hour!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 15, 2009)

china lake?


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 15, 2009)

Did ladypharoah get it?


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 15, 2009)

Gulf of Thailand???


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 15, 2009)

North Atlantic Ocean, USS Ford?


----------



## infestedtwinkie (Jan 15, 2009)

Bering sea ?


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 15, 2009)

Arabian Sea, USS Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry man i thought the body of water and ship were different guesses?? my bad


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jan 15, 2009)

the Red Sea ...................


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 15, 2009)

Was the ship LHD or CVN class?


----------



## Jakob (Jan 15, 2009)

USS Kitty Hawk in the North Persian Gulf


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 15, 2009)

Indian Ocean :?


----------



## honken (Jan 15, 2009)

The ship was USS Ronald Reagan who  was "sunk" by HMS Gotland with a polaroid camera, though it was after your time of service.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 15, 2009)

I say the Bering strait?


----------



## un33dit (Jan 15, 2009)

Sea of Okhotsk?

-Gary


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 15, 2009)

Indian Ocean. The ship was the U.S.S. Nimitz.


----------



## broevil (Jan 15, 2009)

Phillippine sea


----------



## skippy (Jan 15, 2009)

it's been an hour... pacific ocean?


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 15, 2009)

USS Peleliu ...... khawr abd allah (sea of god in arabic?) near port umm quasr


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 15, 2009)

arctic ocean?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

No one has it yet!  



> Was the ship LHD or CVN class?


None of the above. ;P


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 15, 2009)

Wherever you were, one thing is for certain, you spent some time with my girlfriend


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 15, 2009)

Awww crap, I would have done better with a tarantula question :wall:


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jan 15, 2009)

caspian sea


----------



## clam1991 (Jan 15, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Hey now rule breaker. 1 guess an hour!


then ill guess the uss Theodore Roosevelt:?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> Wherever you were, one thing is for certain, you spent some time with my girlfriend




Lol nope I played with bigger girls.


----------



## tjmi2000 (Jan 15, 2009)

Red Sea perhaps?


----------



## infestedtwinkie (Jan 15, 2009)

Yellow sea ?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

Interesting that everyone is guessing a sea. Maybe it is, maybe it's not!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 15, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Lol nope I played with bigger girls.


Were you attracted to the size of her brass?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> Were you attracted to the size of her brass?


You are such a dork dude. lol.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 15, 2009)

The Strait of Gibraltar and you were in a dingy by yourself.  A sea turtle promoted you.

And you named your dingy "My Little Dingy".

And now my serious guess for location:  Suez Canal.


----------



## clam1991 (Jan 15, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> The Strait of Gibraltar and you were in a dingy by yourself.  A sea turtle promoted you.
> 
> And you named your dingy "My Little Dingy".


aww if your right im gunna do back flips


----------



## LadyPharaoh (Jan 15, 2009)

Gulf of Oman


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 15, 2009)

LadyPharaoh said:


> Gulf of Oman


damn that was my next guess lol


----------



## LadyPharaoh (Jan 15, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> damn that was my next guess lol


  Too late <wink>


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

A whole lot of swinging and a whole lot of missing!


----------



## FreedomJack (Jan 15, 2009)

Gulf of Mexico...wait..someone already guessed that....Bay of Fundy.


----------



## LadyPharaoh (Jan 15, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> A whole lot of swinging and a whole lot of missing!


Crap!!  See y'all in an hour. . .


----------



## Travis K (Jan 15, 2009)

Pacific Ocean, San Diego Bay

LOL, I know I have read this?  You have posted it before, but I can't find it.


----------



## dirty munky (Jan 15, 2009)

lake michigan ?


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 15, 2009)

pacific ocean


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 15, 2009)

USS Wasp


----------



## skippy (Jan 15, 2009)

how about kaneohe bay?


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, nobody got it yet :? You picked a tuff one Ryan!!!


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chesapeake bay?


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jan 15, 2009)

North Pacific Ocean


----------



## tjmi2000 (Jan 15, 2009)

pearl harbor


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 15, 2009)

Idk got this off a website lol Urmia lake?


----------



## olablane (Jan 15, 2009)

Lake Superior


----------



## Sooner (Jan 15, 2009)

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jan 15, 2009)

Bay of Bengal


----------



## jeepinwu2 (Jan 15, 2009)

hudson bay?


----------



## jeepinwu2 (Jan 15, 2009)

gulf of panama?


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jan 15, 2009)

gulf of aden


----------



## LadyPharaoh (Jan 15, 2009)

Strait of Hormuz


----------



## jeepinwu2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Guantanamo Bay?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh oh! There is a winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skippy (Jan 15, 2009)

so... who is it?


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Jan 15, 2009)

*Camp Pendleton*

I know I am too late and did not want to win anyways...I just like playing


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

KenTheBugGuy said:


> Camp Pendleton I know I am too late and did not want to win anyways...I just like playing


It is hard to be on a ship in water at Camp Pendleton!


----------



## mafiamike (Jan 15, 2009)

That was too many guesses for jeepinwu2, so I'm stealing one of his:

Guantanamo Bay

Also, I'm pretty pissed that no one is home at your parent's house. I tried calling and they still haven't returned my voicemail.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

mafiamike said:


> That was too many guesses for jeepinwu2, so I'm stealing one of his:
> 
> Guantanamo Bay
> 
> Also, I'm pretty pissed that no one is home at your parent's house. I tried calling and they still haven't returned my voicemail.


LOL that would have been bad considering I have not talked to my parents for almost 3 years.


----------



## FreedomJack (Jan 15, 2009)

so who won? End the suspense!!! lol


----------



## mafiamike (Jan 15, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> LOL that would have been bad considering I have not talked to my parents for almost 3 years.


Well, that was the best idea I could come up with. 

I seriously left them a voice mail, so sorry if it's awkward the next time you talk to them.


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Jan 15, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> It is hard to be on a ship in water at Camp Pendleton!


LOL...I had no clue where it was. I had just read that you were training near water and you said camp pendleton in the same sentence on another thread


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

mafiamike said:


> Well, that was the best idea I could come up with.
> 
> I seriously left them a voice mail, so sorry if it's awkward the next time you talk to them.


Pm me the number you called then I will believe you. :}


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

And here is our winner! 



LadyPharaoh said:


> Strait of Hormuz


----------



## Travis K (Jan 15, 2009)

so who won?:?


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 15, 2009)

Well poo.

----------


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats =\


----------



## skippy (Jan 15, 2009)

i second that: poo


----------



## mafiamike (Jan 15, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Pm me the number you called then I will believe you. :}


Private message sent.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Well poo.
> 
> ----------


And the ship was the USS Ogden (LPD-5) that was decommissioned and sunk in Hawaii in 2007 (it was OLD!)


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats! And thanks for another fun contest Ryan, its nice of you to do these things on the boards for all of us. Kinda made my day a little more pleasant... what was i pissed off about again?  

Cheers,
Nate


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

mafiamike said:


> Private message sent.


Frickin crap man, that is really my parents house. :wall:


----------



## olablane (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the FUN Ryan


----------



## mafiamike (Jan 15, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Frickin crap man, that is really my parents house. :wall:


I know. But I wasn't going to resort to uneducated guesses. :/


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

mafiamike said:


> I know. But I wasn't going to resort to uneducated guesses. :/


What would make you think my parents would have known? Lol. Oh well I guess I will have to make a "special" note in the next contest to avoid acts against common sense.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> Congrats! And thanks for another fun contest Ryan, its nice of you to do these things on the boards for all of us. Kinda made my day a little more pleasant... what was i pissed off about again?
> 
> Cheers,
> Nate


I'll do another one tomorrow for something if I have time.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 15, 2009)

Well if you do another one youre gonna have to text me so I know.  I only happened to be checking in from work today when I had slow time.


----------



## mafiamike (Jan 15, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> What would make you think my parents would have known? Lol. Oh well I guess I will have to make a "special" note in the next contest to avoid acts against common sense.


You didn't tell me about your relationship with your parents before I called them, or else I wouldn't have tried. Now I know not to call your parents for contests dealing with your recent personal history.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 15, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I'll do another one tomorrow for something if I have time.


Seriously? Sweet Man. I knew there was no chance of me winning this one. Still woulda been cool to win the P.Formosa. Congrats to LadyPharoah!


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats LadyPharoah!!! And thanks Ryan for letting us all play


----------



## ErinKelley (Jan 15, 2009)

Ladypharaoh, How did you find this?  Was it just lucky guesses?


----------



## Marbar (Jan 15, 2009)

That was fun.... to WATCH.  Man, I didn't even get a guess in, I'll be back here more often.


----------



## white_feather (Jan 15, 2009)

I wawas going to say Hormuz, damn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyPharaoh (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG!!!!  I work nights so I'm getting up for the day.  First thought was. . . nevermind. . .SECOND thought was "who won the T"!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 15, 2009)

LadyPharaoh said:


> OMG!!!!  I work nights so I'm getting up for the day.  First thought was. . . nevermind. . .SECOND thought was "who won the T"!!!


And that would be you! Congrats! 
You did not call my parents like the other dude did you lol.  

Pm me your info and we will work out a shipping date.


----------



## LadyPharaoh (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you so much Ryan.  This has been fun.  

No, no calls from here.  I just like geography.  After the "Sea of Japan" thing - and after you posted the dates you were in service - it had to be in the Middle East.  After that it was just process of elimination.


----------



## FreedomJack (Jan 15, 2009)

Lucky Ducky! Congrats!


----------



## LadyPharaoh (Jan 15, 2009)

FreedomJack said:


> Lucky Ducky! Congrats!


Thank you!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah no joke. congrats on winning, your gonna enjoy her, is this your first pokie?  Formosa's are gorgeous :drool:


----------



## LadyPharaoh (Jan 15, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> is this your first pokie?


Yes!  First pokie.  I've been waiting until my birthday (2/8) to order any more T's and man it's been hard to wait!  This sort of takes the sting off losing my B. smithi sling too (different thread).


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 15, 2009)

awesome, they are great T's, very beautiful and make great display spiders when they are out.  I think the one your getting and the one i just got from ryan are sisters


----------



## LadyPharaoh (Jan 15, 2009)

Really!?  That's awesome!  I can't wait to see her.


----------

